# (MA) HRCH Layla's Starr Keeper of Time MH



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Ringo is a 93lb yellow lab male. Lots of drive. Very biddable. Sweet personality. Attained his HRCH and MH on the same weekend at 3 years old. Two weeks later he passed his 6th out of 7 MH test and qualified for the 2011 Master National

Hips: OFA GOOD LR-183471G24M-VPI
Hips: Penn HIP 70th Percentile. No evidence of DJD
Elbows: OFA NORMAL LR-EL44617M24-VPI
Eyes: CERF NORMAL
EIC: CLEAR
CNM: CLEAR
http://www.rockingretrievers.com/Ringo.php


----------

